# [ANZEIGE] PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit Radeon RX 6900 XT und Ryzen 7 5800X für 2.899 Euro



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Februar 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit Radeon RX 6900 XT und Ryzen 7 5800X für 2.899 Euro*

						Das PCGH-Ratgeber-Team hat sich dieses Mal Gedanken gemacht, wie ein Gaming-Rechner für rund 3.000 Euro aktuell aussehen könnte.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC-Konfiguration mit Radeon RX 6900 XT und Ryzen 7 5800X für 2.899 Euro*


----------

